
Update on Google Self-Driving Car Project [video] - msoad
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj-rK8V-rik&noredirect=1
======
sigmar
Really interesting talk. The accident with the bus is explained at 22 minutes.
also- hilarious wheelchair duck chase at 26:15.

------
visarga
Good to see this update. Sometimes it seems that very little is known about
their progress.

